# Transcend slim portable cd/dvd writer review



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Oct 22, 2012)

Today im gonna review the TRANSCEND SLIM PORTABLE CD/DVD WRITER REVIEW which i bought a few months ago . Now im thinking to review this product 
So lets start the review _________________
CLOSER LOOK OUTSIDE OF THE BOX
*imageshack.us/a/img846/2453/20121021025.jpg
the front is basically the image of that product and some details bout the write and read speed!
*imageshack.us/a/img443/4855/20121021027.jpg
the back is pretty much the same with some features and compatibility options and a price tag @2.9k
*imageshack.us/a/img21/1734/20121021030.jpg
both the sides are more or less the same and nothing much to tell as you can see its just the speed of read and write of the writer .
CLOSER LOOK INSIDE THE BOX
*imageshack.us/a/img152/9163/20121021031.jpg
*imageshack.us/a/img23/9845/20121021032.jpg
the packaging is just basic with a white cardboard box and the writer with some guides at the back
here as you can see is the basic Micro usb to usb cable for connection!
*imageshack.us/a/img197/6125/20121021035.jpg
here the contents out of the box are the basic ___as it have USB cable,2 advertisement papers,Quick install guide,a oem software CD,and the write itself!
*imageshack.us/a/img685/5272/20121021041.jpg
Front is like a internal writer having some logos and a button .However, no lights are there to judge that the device is working but it can be felt by touching it when its running as it vibrates like a DJ speaker !!!
*imageshack.us/a/img716/6626/20121021042.jpg
overall the product is good, tough and fast .........the build is sturdy and fell is like a little low quality plastic but the paint job is good but low connectivity options and also it DOES NOT SUPPORT BLU RAYS!!!!
*imageshack.us/a/img837/3088/20121021043.jpg
it has 4 pads at the bottom to make it fix at its position.
*imageshack.us/a/img152/4157/20121021046.jpg
at the back here is the MICRO USB PORT !

CONCLUSION 
im pretty much satisfied with this product its fast i tried to install windows xp does it around 20mins on an ancient computer (not mine)and windows 7 on mine installed it around  15 mins so its good but because of low connectivity ptions and no support for blu rays ill give it a 
8.5/10
<sorry for bad picture quality>


----------



## kevz22 (Oct 23, 2012)

It "does" have an indicator LED at the front. I have owned this for an year.


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Oct 23, 2012)

hmm no it doesnt have!
man

it must be other dvd riter


----------

